
Bitwarden Announces Integrated Password Security with Identity-Based SSO - amanzi
https://bitwarden.com/blog/post/bitwarden-password-manager-login-with-sso/
======
sjellis
IMO, Bitwarden is underrated as a password manager. It is fully-featured for
personal use, easy-to-use, low-cost and is _audited open source code_.

This announcement addresses a major limitation of Bitwarden that was holding
it back. It should also help with Bitwarden's other limitation: the company is
currently very small, and needs to grow to reduce the bus factor.

~~~
troyvit
I agree. I'll add that it's also easy to self-host which means you end up with
complete control over your passwords while still having the ability to share
them easily across devices. Much simpler than setting up Syncthing with
KeepassXC for instance.

------
richliss
I switched just over a year ago from LastPass and recommend Bitwarden to
everyone.

~~~
richjdsmith
I did the same whenever LastPass doubled their prices. That seemed pretty
steep for the value added and I did some research. Bitwarden seemed like the
most obvious choice for being both open source and openly audited.

I've been recommending Bitwarden ever since - it's great!

